# new boots tight on small toe



## Joversch (Dec 30, 2013)

I just got a new pair of boots, size 8 32tm2. I find that it's really tight(pain) on my small toe after wearing around the house. Do I only feel this cause of break in time? Or should I get 8.5?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It's gonna take some days to break them in, actual riding days, not walking around the living room.. If you size up they will break in and be way too big. 32 seem to Go a whole size after break in....


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

wow them TM2 are known for bieng for a wide foot, you must have some flippers. more length might not help. did you get the 32 heatmolding done already? pretty sure the tm2 must have that cuz even my new prions do. do that


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Are you wearing very thick socks?
Are your feet kicked all the way back before fastening the boots?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

speedjason said:


> Are you wearing very thick socks?
> Are your feet kicked all the way back before fastening the boots?


Also, consider footbeds with good arch support. These will often shorten your overall foot length. Just remember that walking around the house, your foot and ankle is not in the same position it is when you ride.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Most likely your feet are wide like my feet.

I wore 32 focus boots for half a season with pain on my little toe. I was waiting for them to pack so I stuck with them. Try thinner socks like everyone else suggested or get insoles that are thinner.

Eventually I tried on a pair of DC judge and found out they are even wider! Bamm no pain.. Oh I used Remind Insoles on the DC.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Also, consider footbeds with good arch support. These will often shorten your overall foot length. Just remember that walking around the house, your foot and ankle is not in the same position it is when you ride.


Also boots are designed so that they fit comfortably when you are fastened in your bindings meaning the boots when not fastened will be just a tad narrower.


----------



## Joversch (Dec 30, 2013)

thank you for all the information. 

Has anyone ever used their old boot insoles in new boots? Could I take my old Solomon insoles and put in the 32 boots?


----------



## Joversch (Dec 30, 2013)

ekb18c said:


> Most likely your feet are wide like my feet.
> 
> I wore 32 focus boots for half a season with pain on my little toe. I was waiting for them to pack so I stuck with them. Try thinner socks like everyone else suggested or get insoles that are thinner.
> 
> Eventually I tried on a pair of DC judge and found out they are even wider! Bamm no pain.. Oh I used Remind Insoles on the DC.


What remind insoles did you use?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I got the medics


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Joversch said:


> thank you for all the information.
> 
> Has anyone ever used their old boot insoles in new boots? Could I take my old Solomon insoles and put in the 32 boots?


Don't do that. If it's really that bad figure out a way to get them heat molded and push out the toe box a little bit. The liners on the tm2 are great but they're meant to be heated and mold to your foot whether it be by use or by manually doing it. Put a hair dryer blowing high into your boot for a while and then strap em up as tight as possible and go for a walk down the street in em.

Also remind insoles are great but will make the liner feel even tighter.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Joversch said:


> thank you for all the information.
> 
> Has anyone ever used their old boot insoles in new boots? Could I take my old Solomon insoles and put in the 32 boots?


Pretty common with a lot of the guys I know for the purpose of breaking in the shell. 

Go to a good shop and have a heat mold done specifically for that particular spot. If everything else feels good don't let them do a full punch out with full toe caps. Just add material right in that area when you mold them. You'll get a better fit by only messing with what's needs messing.

Also, DON'T walk around to get your boots broken in or while you're heat molding them. Stand still, shoulder width apart, with a 1-2in block under the balls of your feet to set you back in the boots to set your heel pockets right.


----------



## Joversch (Dec 30, 2013)

How many times can you heat mold a liner?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

4 to 5 times without any worry of damage.


----------

